# replace or retread tires



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gonna be helping a friend on a couple snow contracts this year, so i need to get some traction in snow. Light snow, 8-10 inches max

Mostly just stacking the piles for him, but maybe a bit of plowing, possibly some incline loading docks.

Otherwise i just use the skid on gravel and asphalt and i wouldnt bother replacing the tires.

Considering Lifemasters or retread or regroove of my existing solid tires or just a new set of Prowler OEM type.

Couldnt find alot of info on plowing with solids.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I've read good reviews about these tires - http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...G-vDyAHKxYDYCg&sqi=2&ved=0CDUQ9QEwAQ&dur=1576

Personally, I prefer dedicated rubber for a skid or ctl....but if I were going with an all around tire for what I do (snow/concrete/small excavation jobs), it would be a severe duty tire like this - http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6C5EE1C09D89E7F7253C92EE6AA27DC375738&first=1


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I did read good things about life masters. i guess that is my last resort. about 1700 with rims. but I was hoping to be able to get some snow use out of my solids. anybody have any experience with the solids, regrooved or retreaded?


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

My tire place recommended retreads with this pattern:

http://www.oliverrubber.com/images/treads/300_WastHLug.jpg

According to the guy at the retreading place they deal with, they wear the best of anything for a skid. Our last set was retreaded with a standard directional tread (r-4). This one is called a waste hauler lug. For what its worth we are running them on the back of our tandem and they seem to get good traction, probably be decent on a skid as well, maybe even better in winter than the standard r-4's seem to be.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah that tread is similar to the lifemaster. Guess the more tread touching the ground .... the better


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

vic3500;1506360 said:


> Guess the more tread touching the ground .... the better


In that case, wouldn't your current tires be the best?


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, I'm no expert, I should have said, actual "tread". I'm guessing there needs to be some void there, as opposed to the slicks I have? That's why I'm asking for help from some of the experienced people on this site. Thanks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't have any experience with solid tires, but I have to believe that you would be able to cut/groove them for next to nothing. I've had outstanding results with grooving the last two winters, on otherwise marginal tires (worn out BC Severe Duty's). Here's a cheap groover:

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Deluxe-110-Volt-250-Watt-Grooving-Iron,6583.html

Here's a pic from last year:


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the response. My local tire shop will groove for 50 bucks per tire. I'm hoping to find someone who's used grooved solids for plowing. Wondering if they would just not be pliable enough.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

vic3500;1506532 said:


> Sorry, I'm no expert, I should have said, actual "tread". I'm guessing there needs to be some void there, as opposed to the slicks I have? That's why I'm asking for help from some of the experienced people on this site. Thanks


just a little sarcasm



jomama45;1506549 said:


> I don't have any experience with solid tires, but I have to believe that you would be able to cut/groove them for next to nothing. I've had outstanding results with grooving the last two winters, on otherwise marginal tires (worn out BC Severe Duty's). Here's a cheap groover:
> 
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Deluxe-110-Volt-250-Watt-Grooving-Iron,6583.html
> 
> ...


Those look great Joe! I remember you posting about this...but don't recall seeing any pics of it. Are you going to get a 3rd winter out of them?



vic3500;1506674 said:


> Thanks for the response. My local tire shop will groove for 50 bucks per tire. I'm hoping to find someone who's used grooved solids for plowing. Wondering if they would just not be pliable enough.


I may be wrong..but from the pics you already posted, it dosen't look like there is really much left to groove???


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1506785 said:


> Those look great Joe! I remember you posting about this...but don't recall seeing any pics of it. Are you going to get a 3rd winter out of them?
> 
> I bought that machine in Dec. 2006, and those are still the stock tires. I just ordered a new set on Friday, and even though they're expensive, I think they're a good value considering I got nearly 1500 hours out of them..............Thumbs Up
> 
> I may be wrong..but from the pics you already posted, it dosen't look like there is really much left to groove???


They're solid tires, I'd assume they could be grooved until they got into the "air-cushion"??????

Vic, you could buy the groover and do it yourself and do it in a matter of an hour or two, and have the tool forever...........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1506805 said:


> They're solid tires, I'd assume they could be grooved until they got into the "air-cushion"??????
> 
> Vic, you could buy the groover and do it yourself and do it in a matter of an hour or two, and have the tool forever...........


Feed back about them (severe duty) like you just mentioned Joe...is exactly why I suggested them in the beginning....1500hrs in our line of work is fantastic!


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I couldn't see the pics earlier. Just got em now on my home computer. They do look fantastic! Looks like it takes more than a bit of skill, but I reckon I don't have much to lose for trying. Just don't wanna be caught short when first storm hits. Guess I gotta roll the dice. Thanks to all for all the input.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just got on Amazon to order the groover but before I hit the order button I got to thinking. I just got a new angle grinder, Just wondering about any opinions on using the grinder to groove with. Not trying to be cheap, so if the groover makes a big difference .... Set me straight and I'll just pony up and order it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The groover will keep the top edges at a sharp 90 degree angle, which is exactly what you want. I don't think the angle grinder will do that, and will take MUCH longer and be a big mess.

If you know someone that races a dirt track oval car, they may be able to save you from having to buy one by letting you borrow............Thumbs Up


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Understood. Thx, I'll order today.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vic3500;1506953 said:


> Understood. Thx, I'll order today.


I believe you're wasting your time and money with this regrooving idea, prolly too late I know. You should just get a set of Wolf Paws and have great traction in the snow for the next 4-5(maybe longer) years depending on how much use you put them to.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yup you are right. Too late.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vic3500;1507092 said:


> Yup you are right. Too late.


 oh well! give er a shot.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

vic3500;1506207 said:


> Gonna be helping a friend on a couple snow contracts this year
> 
> Mostly just stacking the piles for him, but maybe a bit of plowing
> 
> Otherwise i just use the skid on gravel and asphalt and i wouldnt bother replacing the tires.





WIPensFan;1507080 said:


> . You should just get a set of Wolf Paws and have great traction in the snow .


That was my initial thought Wip  ^^^^^^^..................but after reading the above statements by the OP, I realized it wasnt what he was wanting to hear.

vic3500, please post pics of your groove job on the tires when you get em done.

Joe, how long did it take you to groove all 4 tires? And how wide/deep of a groove did it cut?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1507080 said:


> I believe you're wasting your time and money with this regrooving idea, prolly too late I know. You should just get a set of Wolf Paws and have great traction in the snow for the next 4-5(maybe longer) years depending on how much use you put them to.


I don't understand how spending a little fee time & $75 would be a "waste", but spending $1500 wouldn't be...........



snocrete;1507288 said:


> Joe, how long did it take you to groove all 4 tires? And how wide/deep of a groove did it cut?


The first year, about an hour, but I was half way through before I realized the iron tripped the breaker. Last year, one of my employees did it, and it should have taken him even less since he had a pattern in place already.

You can buy a few different widths, and you can adjust the depth to about 1/2". I used a 1/4" wide by about 3/8" deep. It works well enough that I'll likely do the new set this winter before I haul it to the site.

To put things in perspective, grooving is extremely elementary. My bother's raced a dirt late model for 15+ years, and I've grooved many dozens of tires (every tire he uses gets grooved, they're bigger tires and they require much more grooving) and he's likely grooved 1000's of tires. There's really nothing to it. One other benefit of the groover style I linked is that you can clamp the blade upside down and use it to sipe tires as well............


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I ordered the one in the link. Already shipped should be here by end of week. I'll post pics of my hatchet job when I'm done. Lol. I


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll give it a shot for the money. If it doesn't work for me, I'll just suck it up and invest in some new tires. Thanks again to everybody that chimed in.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1507595 said:


> I don't understand how spending a little fee time & $75 would be a "waste", but spending $1500 wouldn't be...........
> 
> The first year, about an hour, but I was half way through before I realized the iron tripped the breaker. Last year, one of my employees did it, and it should have taken him even less since he had a pattern in place already.
> 
> ...


I don't think the sipping you did would make much difference. The tires are still wide, with too much solid rubber hitting the road. One of the advantages of the snow tires is the narrow width. I've used 4 different kinds of tire treads on Bobcats over the years, and the Snow Wolf's are waaayyyyy better than the others in the snow. No offense Jomama, just my thoughts.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wipensfan... You ever try the Lifemasters in the snow? If this doesn't work that was my first choice. I was thinking of replacing with 12.5 x 16 which is what I have now, but should I consider 10s instead ? FYI no wolf dealer anywhere close to me and called wolf and got a big runaround.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vic3500;1507672 said:


> Wipensfan... You ever try the Lifemasters in the snow? If this doesn't work that was my first choice. I was thinking of replacing with 12.5 x 16 which is what I have now, but should I consider 10s instead ? FYI no wolf dealer anywhere close to me and called wolf and got a big runaround.


I think the Lifemasters look like they would be a good tire in the snow, but I've never run them. I also think the 10s would be a good idea. Here is link for Snow Wolf Dealer search:

http://snowwolfplows.com/dealers/

Here are the tires I've used. I have not run the extreme duty tires in the snow, but I run them on my S650 in the summer. Didn't think they would be worth a s..t in the snow. The Michelins were just ok in snow, but good on pavement without wearing to fast.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I actually spoke to the wolf paw rep, he gave me a dealer name in my area. Dealer said they contacted him about being a dealer but nothing ever came of it. Called wolf paw back and he said "well tell me who sells equipment in your area and I'll call them". I was a little skeptical about being this guys lead generator


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vic3500;1507766 said:


> I actually spoke to the wolf paw rep, he gave me a dealer name in my area. Dealer said they contacted him about being a dealer but nothing ever came of it. Called wolf paw back and he said "well tell me who sells equipment in your area and I'll call them". I was a little skeptical about being this guys lead generator


I just learned last year that a tractor and ag equipment business in my small town has started carrying Wolf Paw tires. I would just do as he asks and see what happens. I'm sure they will help you out in some way, I don't know why they wouldn't.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I gave him my postal codes and even zip codes for the area just across the border, telling him I was willing to drive, but he didn't have a dealer in the area . He said he'd look into it. Not all tha impressed. Just saying


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vic3500;1507808 said:


> I gave him my postal codes and even zip codes for the area just across the border, telling him I was willing to drive, but he didn't have a dealer in the area . He said he'd look into it. Not all tha impressed. Just saying


Maybe you could ask the guys in the Canadian weather thread where they suggest buying them, I'm sure they would have some ideas. Sorry about the hassle, mine were easy to get, and well worth it.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah. That's an idea, my leaning was towards the Lifemasters because they are year round tires. If I'm not mistaken wolfs are winter only?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1507595 said:


> I don't understand how spending a little fee time & $75 would be a "waste", but spending $1500 wouldn't be...........
> 
> The first year, about an hour, but I was half way through before I realized the iron tripped the breaker. Last year, one of my employees did it, and it should have taken him even less since he had a pattern in place already.
> 
> ...


Good info, Joe thanks
Thumbs Up


vic3500;1507834 said:


> Yeah. That's an idea, my leaning was towards the Lifemasters because they are year round tires. If I'm not mistaken wolfs are winter only?******YES*****


By the way you ran your other tires down...and the fact they were nu-air/air-less/whatever...I think you'll be unhappy with the life expectancy of the lifemasters, and the fact they can go flat(unless foam filled). Even if you foam filled them, my guess is you will get about 1/2 the wear out of them compared to your current tires or a set of severe duty.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vic3500;1507834 said:


> Yeah. That's an idea, my leaning was towards the Lifemasters because they are year round tires. If I'm not mistaken wolfs are winter only?


Yes, winter only. They are pretty soft compound. I know some guys on here are running those LifeMasters, try a search.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

snocrete;1507853 said:


> Good info, Joe thanks
> Thumbs Up
> 
> By the way you ran your other tires down...and the fact they were nu-air/air-less/whatever...I think you'll be unhappy with the life expectancy of the lifemasters, and the fact they can go flat(unless foam filled). Even if you foam filled them, my guess is you will get about 1/2 the wear out of them compared to your current tires or a set of severe duty.


Good point Sno, but these tires were on the machine when i got her. Strictly asphalt use by previous owner. I will have way less use per year out of a new set. Probably less then couple hundred hours per year.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

vic3500;1507943 said:


> Good point Sno, but these tires were on the machine when i got her. Strictly asphalt use by previous owner. I will have way less use per year out of a new set. Probably less then couple hundred hours per year.


In that case you would probably like the lifemasters better


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

There are some good pictures on this thread of lifemasters on a Bobcat articulated loader.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115833&highlight=Lifemaster+tires

I did a search of these tires on here and found mostly good things about them, however one guy said that traction in snow was "non existant" for them. I still think they would be a good all season tire at a reasonable price. If your in mud a lot, I would say no go!


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Not much mud in my future at his point. I did the search, sounded mostly positive.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Am real curious if going to the 10 vs 12 inch tire will make a big difference in snow. Seems like taller and much thinner tires really do impact snow performance.


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Vic3500 I have a few machines with solids and from expierience I can say that virgin solids suck in snow because I believe they are to hard of rubber. I have two machines that i have had the solids recapped with both the severe duty type tread and one with the lugger type tread and they then work much better. Lifemasters are a good tire for all around work no doubt, you pay for them but no switching tires and wheels around and they with stand alot of hours of use.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thx snopro. That's kinda what I was thinking. Now are you saying that if I recapped the sollids with a tread similar to the Lifemasters I would have good results? I've never recapped a tire before


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1507648 said:


> I don't think the sipping you did would make much difference. The tires are still wide, with too much solid rubber hitting the road. One of the advantages of the snow tires is the narrow width. I've used 4 different kinds of tire treads on Bobcats over the years, and the Snow Wolf's are waaayyyyy better than the others in the snow. No offense Jomama, just my thoughts.


Do you think I'm going to groove a new $1600 set of tires for the heck of it? The difference is night & day. The reason you "don't think it will work" is because you've never tried it........:waving:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1508070 said:


> Do you think I'm going to groove a new $1600 set of tires for the heck of it? The difference is night & day. The reason you "don't think it will work" is because you've never tried it........:waving:


And I never will. Glad it works for you.


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Vic I would think of you can find a lifemaster type cap yes they would work good but I have never seen a cap like them. Good Luck


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I would look for a retread similar to the Michelin XDN2 tread. They are siped like crazy and are great on ice in a semi, should be great on a skidder too. Maybe you can even go oversize on the tires at the same time and get a little more mph.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok..not sure if this should be a new thread or not. Groover is waiting at my po box. I'll pick it up this weekend. 

Meanwhile..I've been doing a bit of research on the guys on the site using truck tires. Found a guy online selling skid steer specific rims, at a size that would take a 235/85r16 truck tire.

After doing a search, i read a few opinions, but nothing really definitive either way, so thought i'd float the question here as well. 

Wheels are 95 bucks each, so $400 plus about $600 for a set of E rated Blizzaks or Ice WRTs or even BFG all terrains

So about $1000 all in and cheaper replacements. Obviously winter use only, then use my big regrooved heavies for the rest of the year. 

Never used a studded tire, not sure if they hurt asphalt. 

Opinions?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

vic3500;1509193 said:


> Ok..not sure if this should be a new thread or not. Groover is waiting at my po box. I'll pick it up this weekend.
> 
> Meanwhile..I've been doing a bit of research on the guys on the site using truck tires. Found a guy online selling skid steer specific rims, at a size that would take a 235/85r16 truck tire.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you live in an agriculture rich are, but here, I could stop at an Ag tire supplier and have a ton of options to choose from that would be cheaper & work better. Actually, last year I could have got new 22.5" rims with lower profile 22.5" re-capped tires for about $900. I do realize that things tend to be far more expensive in tymusic, but it may be worth looking into.......

Here's an example of what I'm talking about:

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/grd/3339486824.html


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

That's an option, we do have some ag equip stores nearby. Would ag tires be better than truck tires?

I have a super steep piece of driveway I've had to plow with an atv for years cuz I don't have a truck plow. My one ton with bfg has no trouble driving up that incline in 4wd. Would the skid be able to do that with bfg?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Grooved the new "skins" yesterday, took a total of 19 minutes to do all 4.............

Vic, what did you end up deciding on??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What exactly does that do for ya?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

It give your tires fresh sharp edges so they grab better, similar to siping.......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

In the snow?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, I do it for the winter............


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you just using the machine for snow removal in the winter or are you using it for other purposes also?


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Got the groover, but never got the time to do it. Lol
Also ran into some weight issues with my trailer and licensing so I ended up shedding some weight by taking off the solids, close to 800 lbs. Replaced them with a set of Lifemasters. They seem ok, but havent used them in snow yet.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1534283 said:


> Are you just using the machine for snow removal in the winter or are you using it for other purposes also?


If we have work and need that machine, we'll pull it to a const. site and use it in winter. Some winters, it will stay on-site, and only leaves if it needs service. That's a big reason I don't care for dedicated snow tires.......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1534290 said:


> If we have work and need that machine, we'll pull it to a const. site and use it in winter. Some winters, it will stay on-site, and only leaves if it needs service. That's a big reason I don't care for dedicated snow tires.......


I can see not using dedicated snow tires if you're using the machine for other work that requires a severe duty tire.


----------



## sakid (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Vic3500, where in BC did you find those 16" wheel for skidsteers? I'm in the Shuswap Area and am looking for winters for my skid. Thanks


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

vic3500;1534287 said:


> Got the groover, but never got the time to do it. Lol
> Also ran into some weight issues with my trailer and licensing so I ended up shedding some weight by taking off the solids, close to 800 lbs. Replaced them with a set of Lifemasters. They seem ok, but havent used them in snow yet.


I've been more than happy with our lifemasters. To give you our situation, we run a single speed 252B pushing a 10 foot Daniels blade w/pusher kit and it has no problems even when a little slick underneath. I wouldn't mind upgrading to a 12' as we wouldn't have any problems handling that either. We've had them for a couple years now and they have several years of life left. I will buy again when the time comes.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. I got mine online, i think it was MWE...same place everybody else got theirs on this site i think. 

As an update, i used them during our 2-3 inch snow last week, plus up on the mountain where i live, about 6-8 inches and they worked awesome. Couldnt be happier with my choice, no problems getting stuck or slipping and sliding or loss of traction while plowing.

Hope this helps.


----------

